# Decra to shingle reroof



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Here's some pics of a job we did recently. While tearing off the old roof, which was only 20 years old, I made these observations:

*Approx. 70% of the battens were soaking wet. Quite a few were rotten! 

*All bar one of the leaks appeared to be through the fixings of the tiles

*The underlay was shot

*The tiles were installed exactly as per manufacturer instructions, the same ones still used today!

*This was the second roof of this type that the H/O had installed. The first was replaced because of the same problems and lasted the same amount of time. Found one of the tiles from the 1st roof in the ceiling!

*Parts of the ceiling looked like a forest floor

*There are LOTS of these roofs in this neighbourhood

*And the tiles had started to corrode in hidden areas.

The pics speak for themselves. The H/O was rapt with the new roof. He paid us the day we finished!


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

I take it the fasteners were nails. ( picture shows a nail on the roof)
Do you suppose useing screws would make a difference? Im pretty screws is what is recommend now.
Was there signs of expansion and contraction that wallowed out the fastener attachement?

Your attaching plywood to the old wet and sometimes rotted battens?


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

The roof was attached with nails like the one in the picture. I've been on HEAPS of this sort of roof over the years and all were fixed with these nails. The nails were still tight in the tiles and the timber, though I have seen them working their way out on other (older) roofs. Here in NZ, this is still how they're done now. I checked the website of the manufacturer's usa subsidiary, seems they use ringshank nails which wouldn't work their way out as easily but they'd still be able to leak around the heads the same way.
On a lot of these roofs, damage from foot traffic is just as much of a problem.
We replaced all battens that were suspect, the pic of the plywood application is of an addition to the original house where the timber was in reasonable shape. It appeared as though the battens were not replaced during the previous reroof therefore 2 lots of leaks had plenty of time to rot the timber. We could have stripped the battens but that would have meant a lot of extra work changing bargeboards, spouting height etc.


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the insight into a popular roofing system.


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

Interesting. I used to live in NZ, my dad put a Decra Char roof on our home in Mirangi Bay back in 77-78. I havent seen the old style ridge in many years, we use the barrel trim here in California. As for the ringshanks, they suck and work loose over time. We just switched to screws in the last year, its far better imo. Lots of leaks from smashed tiles due to improper walking. It would be interesting to fly back and see how that roof my dad put on way back is holding up. You want find installs that old here.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

I know what the old ones are like - i'm boarding with a friend in Torbay at the moment, and his roof is old decra tiles, installed around the same time as your dad's.
Its overdue for a reroof, I regularly have to get up there and nail the damned things back down because the nails keep working loose! Not to mention the smashed tiles and the garage with 1.5 metre truss spacing & 50x45mm battens. Nearly went through that one when I got up there last winter! Just HAVE to reroof it this summer!
The neighbour in the front unit did his a couple of years ago.

Whats the address of your Dad's place? I could get some pics when I am in the area so you can see what its like now.

Here's some pics of ours anyway.


----------



## AndyWRS (Sep 12, 2010)

Its on Sidmount St

Not sure of the house #, its been 33 years. I know its on the same side of the street as the surf lifesaving club i used to belong. Probably the only 2 story English Tudor style home with a Decra Char roof on the block. Looks they they put a brick wall and a lot of trees...its also got a long driveway and set back from the street a bit. My dad built that house.


----------



## MGP Roofing (Mar 23, 2010)

Andy, I got these pic the other day, looks like it needs some tlc and possibly a reroof. Probably not many dented tiles due to the pitch.


----------

